# Barbara Bush passed away...



## Devildoc (Apr 17, 2018)

Former first lady Barbara Bush passed away at 92.  Very classy lady, a real icon and dignified woman.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 17, 2018)

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## DC (Apr 17, 2018)

End of an era. RIP


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2018)

Rest in Peace.  She and George loved each other very much, I would not be surprised to see him pass sooner than later.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 17, 2018)

A fine First Lady and a great American. RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 17, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 17, 2018)

Rest in Peace Barbara, one classy woman.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 17, 2018)

Godspeed


----------



## CDG (Apr 17, 2018)

RIP, Mrs. Bush.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 17, 2018)

She was certainly one-of-a-kind!

Classy, gracious, and a great example of what it meant to be First Lady!

Rest In Peace, Madam! You have earned it!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2018)

Rest easy ma'am. I don't see him lasting much longer, sad to say. A life time. Fair winds and following sees.

M.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 17, 2018)

RIP, ma’am.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2018)

Steadfast, devoted and loyal. 

Another of America's greatest generation has left the building. 

Rest easy young lady.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2018)

All of the above. She was like everybody's mom. HW will be lost without her.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 18, 2018)

Although I can't claim to know much about the woman, I thought this quote by her spoke volumes about the kind of woman she must have been...

"At the end of your life, you will never regret not having passed one more test, winning one more verdict or not closing one more deal. You will regret time not spent with a husband, a child, a friend or a parent."

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Apr 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Rest in Peace.  She and George loved each other very much, I would not be surprised to see him pass sooner than later.



Hard Agree on this. Rest in peace, Great Lady.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2018)

Rest easy, Tranquility. 

Secret Service agents refuse to leave Barbara Bush's coffin | Daily Mail Online

The Secret Service agents who protected Barbara Bush for two decades after she left the White House have been standing guard over her coffin, refusing to the leave the side of the woman they say treated them like family.


----------



## CDG (Apr 21, 2018)

What a great story, and a powerful testament to the type of woman she was.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 23, 2018)

George Bush in Hospital......"President Bush was admitted to the Houston Methodist Hospital yesterday morning after contracting an infection that spread to his blood" 

Former President George H.W. Bush in intensive care - CNNPolitics


----------

